# So i stopped in at petcetera today and bought a tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

im a sucker for a sale, i ended up walking out with a second fluval spec and to be honest i have no idea what im going to put in it, the only thing i can think of is crs and a beta depending on if they can be mixed or not


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't mix them, maybe cherries because of their cheap cost, but bettas are big enough to eat shrimp.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

dang

so its either shrimp + neons or another nano marine tank


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You should do a shrimp tank, they're actually quite entertaining, and they breed prolifically if you have your water parameters set up ideally.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

effox said:


> You should do a shrimp tank, they're actually quite entertaining, and they breed prolifically if you have your water parameters set up ideally.


would a single panda cory do fine with shrimp?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cories like to school. IMHO it wouldn't be fair to put a single cory in a tank. 

How about white cloud minnows? Very nice and active, and I believe they are fine with shrimp (although don't quote me on that, it needs to be confirmed by shrimp keepers...).


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i think the white clouds would look nice in there and if they breed i could use them as feeders


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Funny this is what prompted me to suggest them actually. 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/white-cloud-minnow-fry-13201/


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never had them in there, only ottos, a dwarf pleco and zebra danios, but I've read on here that it's fine to keep them in, they won't bother the adult shrimps. Just have moss and stuff for the baby shrimp to hide in or they'd probably end up being tasty snacks.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

its either that or another tank like this

which is my other spec that im looking for anemones for


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You should try your hand in painted fire reds or CRS. They breed like crazy, and then you can sell them for $1-15 depending on the quality you're producing.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

effox said:


> You should try your hand in painted fire reds or CRS. They breed like crazy, and then you can sell them for $1-15 depending on the quality you're producing.


where would i get some?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You should check the classified ads, I've only ever bought them off of here. You'd probably need to take a trip to vancouver or richmond to pick them up. I got my PFR's off of MananaP he is in Surrey.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

effox said:


> You should check the classified ads, I've only ever bought them off of here. You'd probably need to take a trip to vancouver or richmond to pick them up. I got my PFR's off of MananaP he is in Surrey.


k ill keep an eye out, ive gotta grab some substrate and plants first tho

i have a special tool for picking up aquarium creatures hehe, it maxes out at 299km/h and gets 42 mpg


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!

Maybe try messaging MananaP privately to see if he has any available, he's a really great guy. Otherwise try Tang Daddy, he's in Richmond.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

PFR in a Spec? It's going to get crowded real quick.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, but I seem to have missed the sale price? Was it a lot cheaper than Aquariums West? I've looking at one for a while, so might bite if it's a good deal.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

id do a shrimp tank and use them as feeders
its like breeding crickets that dont constantly chirp


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

I love the title of this post, LOL! Every time I go into a pet store I feel like that.

Specs are amazing tanks. I want one! (How much was it at Petcetera?) But I think they are too small for white cloud minnows. WC Minnows like lots of swimming room, they really zoom around. I spent an hour staring at my friend's tank this week and that's what I observed. They are also not that small when fully grown.

Cherry shrimp are very easy and would be very nice in your Spec. Could you try red cherry shrimp or orange sunkist shrimp (both easy) with a few chili rasboras. Chili rasboras are very colourful and they never get big. 

Please post your photos so that I can get an idea in case I get a Spec too!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I think the tank was around 50$


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

49.96$ for the spec

picked up some driftwood for the spec and realized that it wont fit in it


----------

